# Extending my roof for a overhang??



## nap

what is the pitch (angle) of the roof you want to attach to? What is the height of the outside wall from the soffit to the ground?

this would require re-roofing the area where you add the overhang. If the roofing is old, you might want to consider re-roofing the roof, or at least this side of the roof.

are you ready for that as well?


----------



## Gnfanatic

Thanks for the quick reply nap. I might not have explained it properly. I want to do a small ext on the gable ends. The roof has healthy 3/4 tg boards. I dont know the pitch yet, have not done measurements. 

thanks  btw, I am going to re-shingle the roof as well.


----------



## Scuba_Dave

Usually what you want to do is add lookout rafters


----------



## Gnfanatic

excellent Dave! thanks!!! Now thats what i am looking for. Problem is though the my ridgeboard is not long enough. I am ADDING on to an old roof. What do I need to do about that??


----------



## Scuba_Dave

You would simply add more lookouts near the peak at the ridge board


----------



## Gnfanatic

Thanks Dave I understand now. If my rafters are 2x6 , I suppose my lookouts should be 2x6 as well and one every 16 inchs??


----------



## Gary in WA

Actually, they are called *gable overhang rafters*, or *barge rafters*. Not look-out rafters---- two different things. They support the barge or rafter and barge and sometimes rake board. (A trim board that covers the edge of the sheathing holding up the roofing material). The look-outs support the works. Use 2x4's for the look-outs and 5/4 x 6 or 8, 2x6 or 8, or whatever looks proportionately good on the end for the span and possibly match the house. The spacing depends on the sheathing thickness and orientation. If closed overhang (soffited), you could just replace select existing boards, cutting back onto the main roof to the first rafter 2+-' away with longer boards to include the overhang. But if not soffited, they would be visible from the ground. 24" on center spacing with 3/4" sheathing and 16" o.c. with 1/2" plywood or 7/16" osb would carry most snow loads. Cut back the fascia board and extend it if existing, if not, add a 2x4 on edge- face nailed to the gable rafter and nailed into from the first common rafter. Stop the O.H. rafter at the fascia 2x, and run the barge board past that for a gutter cover +1". Use builder's paper and edge metal at the gable if required by your local building department. The picture Dave shows is correct though. 

Be safe, Gary


----------



## Gnfanatic

Thanks Gary, sounds a little tricky and I am quite nervous about the whole thing but it will really make the house. Can you explain a little better on : *Stop the O.H. rafter at the fascia 2x, and run the barge board past that for a gutter cover +1". Use builder's paper and edge metal at the gable if required by your local building department. *I am a little lost on this part. I wish i took pics  maybe I should?


----------



## kwikfishron

Scuba's picture really tells it all.

You just need to remove the roofing and then the roof sheathing to expose the first rafter or two (easier to build if you open up two bays) in from the outside wall. After that build it like the picture. Once you have it open and you can see how your roof was constructed in relationship to the outside wall and that will tell you which of the two illustrations is the way to go.

If you opened it up and are still confused, post pictures here and I’m sure you’ll receive quick replies.


----------



## Gary in WA

Familiarize yourself with the terms and it will be easy for you. Start reading on page #140 to page #150 and you will understand: http://books.google.com/books?id=E5...v=onepage&q=ridge board to ridge beam&f=false

As Ron said, a picture of your tail overhang and rafters from 20' away would help.

Be safe, Gary


----------



## Gnfanatic

Thanks guys, I will be taking some pics tomorrow morning to show you whats going on. I truly appreciate the help, I have one income coming in and cannot afford to pay someone to do it. (****, I dont even liver in my house yet!)

talk soon
Ralph


----------



## Gnfanatic

Here you go guys. I am going to be taking down the chimney as well (no fireplace and going with a high effecient boiler). Even with new trim and siding the gable has no definition to it, its jsut ugly. I feel a nice overhang with corbels would look awesome. I am also going to put a front porch on the house (about 9 ft out) and build a roof over it. I need to figure out my pitch and other stuff to see whats involved.


what you guys think?? Not to hard, eh?


----------



## kwikfishron

Piece of cake, assuming you can open it up and then have it closed up and dried in before it rains.

Personally, Id put the same overhang you have on the front all around the house.


----------



## racebum

kwikfishron said:


> Piece of cake, assuming you can open it up and then have it closed up and dried in before it rains.
> 
> Personally, Id put the same overhang you have on the front all around the house.


which is a good reminder for the OP to buy an appropriate sized tarp for the work area. i learned this the hard way once but if you go to bed with an open deck the weather man might not be right and you could wake up to the sound of falling sheetrock. it's not a fun experience.


----------



## Gnfanatic

Race, that sounds like a nightmare! I will be planning this project accordingly. Kwik, others... As you can see the back of my house has NO overhang at all. May I ask how you put one without redoing the entire side of the roof structure?? I am not sure how you had ceiling joists to the existing ones, sister them??? Thanks for your help guys!!! There is alot of ground to cover before I start. materials, scaffolding?, I have (2) 100 amp wires on the other side of the gable, dont want to go near them without knowing how to shutdown the juice. I have done quite a bit of electrical in the past buy never coming from the pole


----------



## kwikfishron

Gnfanatic said:


> Race, that sounds like a nightmare! I will be planning this project accordingly. Kwik, others... As you can see the back of my house has NO overhang at all. May I ask how you put one without redoing the entire side of the roof structure?? I am not sure how you had ceiling joists to the existing ones, sister them??? Thanks for your help guys!!! There is alot of ground to cover before I start. materials, scaffolding?, I have (2) 100 amp wires on the other side of the gable, dont want to go near them without knowing how to shutdown the juice. I have done quite a bit of electrical in the past buy never coming from the pole


 
On the eves you pull off the sheathing and sister on rafter tails. If you want a 2’ overhang you pull off 4’ of sheathing, for a 1’ overhang, pull off 2’ of sheathing. 2/3 in 1/3 out.

The power company should (anywhere I’ve ever lived they did) disconnect and reconnect service from the house for “free” while you do your work.

The free part is incentive for you to call them, they don’t want you get fried either.

You shouldn’t need any scaffolding, a helper and a couple of ladders wouldn't hurt though.


----------



## Jim F

Why would you ever want to take down a perfectly good brick and mortar chimney? Very few new homes are built with one unless you pay a premium price. I would sooner repoint and recap a chimney than take it down, but yours looks to be in good shape. A chimney adds character to a home, functional or not IMO.


----------



## Gnfanatic

Hey Jim, thanks for the reply. Couple of reasons (you might think I am an idiot though) .
1-) it is offcenter
2-) it ruins the look of the gable
3-) it has cracks and does leak (which can be fixed, I know)
4-) Not needed anymore.


Kwik, thanks again for the response. I was thinking that as well but doesnt that lower the roof line as well ? hmmm, I thought I would need scaffolding to install the siding all the way up top. will be kind of difficult with ladders??

thanks again guys


----------



## kwikfishron

*doesnt that lower the roof line**?*

No more than you have at the front of the house.


----------



## Jim F

Well if it leaks that's a consideration. They can be pricy to repair depending on the extent. Maybe you can do something with the bricks like build a fireplace in the back yard.


----------

